# agar.io



## Alex (16/7/15)

My kids just got me addicted to this online game 

http://agar.io/

*Agar.io* is a massively-multiplayer top-down strategy browser game that is based on the actual jelly-like substance Agar. In Agar.io, the player manipulates a circular cell using the mouse and keyboard buttons. The goal of the game is to enlarge the cell by swallowing non-player cells which are randomly scattered around the map. Other players that have smaller cells than the player are also able to be swallowed.[1] Originally a browser game, Agar.io entered Steam Greenlight and was subsequently "Greenlit" by the community, with the developers indicating that they planned to add more features not available in the web version of the game.[2]

Agar.io has quickly become popular worldwide.[1] Before the Turkish 2015 elections, Agar.io has been used in Turkey for political reasons; some political parties have also used Agar.io in campaign posters as a symbol of support.[3]

* Tips Edit*

Try not to split into more than 3 cells, unless it's in order to save your life. By doing that, all your cells will be very small and you'll have a hard time controlling them, giving your enemies an opportunity to finish you. Other than that, the more cells you split into the more hostile cells will be able to consume you.
Be careful in FFA, even though some cells might seem passive towards you, that doesn't mean that they won't consume you at the first chance that they get.
Heed the signals your getting from other player cells off partially off your screen. A player cell running towards you but ignoring your presence may signal that they are being chased by a bigger cell that could turn its attention to you, should you not heed its warnings. In addition, noting the position of the edges of bigger cells can keep you out of sight of cells that could possibly make you their next target. Paying attention to these signals can keep you out of bad situations such as being surrounded by bigger cells or giving you time alone to re-fuse your split cell, and possibly reposition yourself behind viruses so that bigger cells cannot follow.
Often you'll find area's in the game that have low amounts of player cells. This can be a short reprieve from a big catch after you've split to eat a cell. However, lingering in these area's for long periods, will often lead to you decaying mass and not making much progress, due to the lack of competitive feeding. This can be completely dependent upon your player style.

Make a friend in FFA and you can't lose. Every time you split, just feed the small parts to each other. Split to attack smaller cells, and unite to take on larger ones. Even virus attacks will be laughable.
Occasionally you may find a player with one cell much larger than the other. If the smaller cell is facing you and the larger cell is considerably larger than you, you will be easily able to catch and eat the smaller cell because the larger cell will block the smaller cell from getting away. Keep in mind that if the larger cell is more than double your size, he may split kill you to save the smaller cell.
If you are one of the largest cells in FFA (_like point 3 stated_) make a friend who is smaller than you but big enough to take on most of the server. Because you are so big and slow you will lose mass at a rapid rate but if you make a friend who is smaller than you, you can feed them mass so they can split into a larger, faster unit of cells than they were before and "assassinate" other cells. Once they have done this they will more than likely give you some mass back to slow your decaying state. If they don't donate back to you, you can always eat them too 
As you get larger, the games competitiveness will slow down quite a bit as the majority of cells your around are not worth the profit of you splitting. At around the top 5 player slots, the game will slow down for you immensely and you may find yourself roaming to find more action. Go ahead and play with smaller cells such as giving mass out to keep the game rolling, as they'll most likely play with or possibly befriend you.
In the Experimental Mode, viruses can be pushed instead of ejected, so larger cells have an easier time maneuvering around. Instead of hoping for the best when squeezing in between two viruses, cells can eject 100 mass to push a virus safely away. Also, if a cell is pushing a virus towards your cell, you can counter by ejecting more mass into the virus than they do (because usually you can't outrun it).
* Tricks Edit*

Attacking bigger cells with a Virus is a good but very risky way of dealing with them, but always remember to check how much mass you'll end up having after ejecting mass (Which can take up to 7 _tries_) into a virus.
Trying to lure an enemy by ejecting some mass into their direction can be a surprisingly effective way of fooling them into getting eaten. This works especially well in Teams Mode when you have your allies as a backup.
Cells can avoid being eaten by going directly in between two larger cells of a single player. Depending on its size, care must be taken not to stray too close to either side, lest they be consumed. This can be used to avoid being eaten when cornered or to maneuver around viruses. Keep in mind that players will move back and forth to try and eat you when you move in between their cells.
If you find yourself between several large cells with nowhere to run to, try to find a virus and "chum the waters" by splitting one of the large cells. The rest of the large cells will swarm on it giving you the opportunity to escape.
If you reached the maximum splitting (16), try to eat virus (You must be have one larger cell than virus).
In the early game, if you feel that the area you are in isn't under much threat, split yourself into multiple cells, as this will increase your rate of travel, along with the speed at which you can collect pellets, and also gives a useful boost to zoom scale, which may help in evading other cells. Doing this early means that you will be able to quickly merge your cells once you encounter an enemy, potentially taking them off guard and being able to consume them yourself.
Similarly to point 4 if you want to take on larger cells you can try to "skill-shot" some mass into a virus, at the right angle you can launch smaller viruses at larger cells, causing them to explode.
If you want to "Safeguard" an area around you that may not have many other cells or has a lot of food you can attempt to barricade the area using the viruses. Eject mass into them at certain angles and eventually you can make a small wall or ring of viruses to protect yourself against larger cells.
One trick you can use to easy catch cells, is to fake playing passive. Often times you'll find smaller cells zooming around your cell or dodging your cells split attack when you telegraph your intent to split towards them. You can trick them by simply going in another direction and as they get near, instantly turn your direction and split towards them. If your aim is accurate, you can catch someone off guard with a very easy split attack as they will not expect or be able to dodge your sudden movement. This trick can work at all levels of mass, but is best executed by cells with a mass less then 1000, due to bigger cells having slower instantaneous movement. Often bigger cells cannot dodge cell attacks due to slower movement.

In Teams Mode you can split through your allies, which is very useful if they are blocking your way, or if you're trying to surprise your enemy. Remember to stay relatively close to your ally when you do it, though.
In Teams Mode you can give your team-mates a speed boost by pushing them from behind. Use this mechanic to give your team-mates an edge in catching enemies or escaping from larger cells. (Note: also works with your own cells, although it is harder to control the direction of boost)
Scrolling with a mouse can zoom in and out, but you cannot zoom out farther than you originally were.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (17/7/15)

Ag no man!! Now you got me hooked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (17/7/15)

There is also an Android version 

Buuut. it doesn't have all of the modes.


----------



## annemarievdh (17/7/15)

@Alex how the hell do you make friends on this game, everyone just keeps eating me!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (17/7/15)

annemarievdh said:


> @Alex how the hell do you make friends on this game, everyone just keeps eating me!!!



Try the team match

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/7/15)

Alex said:


> Try the team match



Thanks will do


----------



## Alex (17/7/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Thanks will do



Longest Ive lasted is about 15minutes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/7/15)

Alex said:


> Longest Ive lasted is about 15minutes



Well I lasted almost 17 min last night


----------



## Alex (18/7/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Well I lasted almost 17 min last night



After I posted that I went on to become a huge blob which lasted for about an hour before becoming bait.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/7/15)

Alex said:


> After I posted that I went on to become a huge blob which lasted for about an hour before becoming bait.



Hahaha the biggest I got was 900 and something, and I became bait 2. Some of those blobs were over 2000 units big!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/7/15)

And my 5 year old is hooked

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/7/15)

I'm thinking I should avoid this game.. 
Anyway off to download the android version lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

